# Hi everyone, a quick newbie question ?



## Deano69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm Dean from kent uk I am 43 years old and new to walking sticks, I was out for a walk in the woods yesterday with my dog and came across a very straight hazel shaft that I just could'nt resist.

Its about 54 inches long and held against a straight metal pole was almost perfect but the very slight bow it had in one spot was only 8 - 10mm from pole so i tied it onto the pole with zip ties so now perfectly flat, i dipped either cut end in wood glue first to seal the ends, i want to know if it will dry to its new position and also is my shed a good place to leave it to season, it is in there at present and in the dry but shed is very airy/ draughty due to lots of gaps etc.

Any info will be very much appreciated,

Deano


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

As long as it's not getting wet in there it should dry -- but it will take time! And it will probably dry straight since you have it tied down.
If not, you can use heat to straighten it.


----------



## Deano69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, for the comment Rad hopefully it will turn out fine ....

Deano :goodjob:


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I agree with Rad in keeping the wet off it. Good idea to seal the ends as it will hopefully prevent checking

but it will take some time to dry fully. A slow dry prevents cracking. Leaving the bark on also helps.

Hopefully it will be straight enough for you once released. If not I've seen as Rad suggested the heat method using a stove

and also the steam method using stove and kettle.

Cheers,

Sean


----------

